# Romeo and Juliet - Nino Rota



## ignition2000

Hi All

Does anyone know where i can get the original music for 'What is a Youth', without the singing, by Nino Rota. I cant find it anywhere and heard it at a ballet show.

Thanks.


----------



## bexterlee

Hi

It is available on Chandos arranged for piano. CHAN 9771. Film Music of Nino Rota


----------

